# Give This Picture A Caption #21



## Meanderer (Sep 26, 2014)

View attachment 9899


----------



## Michael. (Sep 26, 2014)

.

My wife insists on having that old fashioned  *'Bouffant Hairstyle'*


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 26, 2014)

I always admired Marge Simpson.


----------



## Falcon (Sep 26, 2014)

Wilt the Stilt photo..My hero on the court.


----------



## Shirley (Sep 26, 2014)

The big one is my wife's mother. I use it for dart practice. The little one is me.


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 26, 2014)

"She may be tall, but she still giraffes me crazy"!


----------



## Ina (Sep 26, 2014)

I'm starting to wonder just who his father is, gotta be some basketball player.


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 27, 2014)

My first surf board dude, a single fin 6'4''!


----------

